# what do u think of this??



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

http://www.autoanything.com/products/product_gnn.aspx?p_id=1851&se=airaid_power_aid_intake
what do u people think? they say they have it for the gto i was thinking of usin it with the slp mass air flow and throttle body and the k&n intake.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Just make sure the spacing doesn't make the intake tube interfere with the core support cover! :cheers


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

well theres enough room to fit it i checked but i dont wanna spend 100 bux for nothing, if thats the case ill just do something else. do u think its worth it?


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Saw a show on these once and they were asking pro racing mechs and ended up a 50/50 toss up to wether it did anything other then lighten your wallet! Me personnaly I wouldn't, but just MO


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I new of a couple people using these in newer trucks and they said it made a difference!?! I do know one thing, it makes a cool whistling noise under acceleration.(noise doesn't always make power though) :cheers


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

It's more BS just like the "TURDULATOR".( oops misspelled and decided not to correct.) Turbulence in the intake system causes restriction. Any swirl effect it could impart would be have negligable effect once the airflow is forced into the intake port at the valve.( other than to be a restriction to flow ) The best flow before the port is always laminar flow.( If you doubt that statement, go look up laminar flow and boundry layer discussions.) That is not opinion, I've flowed manifold and intake ports for over twenty years and I've never found any effect on swirl and tumble in the chamber except motion that is induced right at the port. ie; shrouded valve guides and even moderate swirl inducers such as ridges in the intake port only restrict flow and do not have impact on swirl and tumble. Here's the other part of the "myth" none of these "ads" mentioned. The BS about better atomization of the fuel. Injector flow streams are very sensitive to induction airflow. There is a tremendous amount of work involved in injector targeting and injector timing to insure the proper fuel atomization and spray pattern as the fuel enters the combustion chamber. Mixture motion in advance of the injector spary cone will cause the injected fuel to contact the port walls. (especially, if it wasn't there when the manifold was designed and developed )Fuel on the walls is something design engineers try to avoid, as when fuel that contacts the port walls is injested into the chamber, the droplet size is invarably larger than those injected straight from the injector tip. New injectors are designed to deliver smaller and smaller droplet size to do exactly what these "ads" claim, the best atomization of the fuel. AND THAT IS NOT accomplished by casuing the injector stream to contact the port wall.


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

ok i think this product just got killed


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

now that the whole spin theory is obliterated what about the spacing itself... (cant wait to see this ripped apart)


----------



## 97GTP (Feb 8, 2005)

Friction is a bad thing. Things like these are pure trash.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

So your are saying that it is a bad idea to have this so-called “tornado” effect. Is that causing turbulence into the combustion chamber and therefore causing the fuel to hit the ports? I understand that one does not want turbulence but I am just trying to understand what was said…. Why then does a CAI not effect the air in the same way? Shouldn't there be more turbulance because it is less restricting?


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

Less restriction does not translate into turbulence in and of it's self. How flow is directed and how it forms boundry layers as it moves through an orifce (or CAI ) is important, but less restriction does not by definition mean more turbulence. One effect it might have ( might not will ) is changes in velocity 
( larger orifices flowing the same, or nearly the same, amount of air will reduce velocity ) can impact mixture motion. All things in physics and engineering are trade-offs. That's why they make Dynamometers.
( Butt-o-meters always think any change is good, Dyno's don't lie ) 

T


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

well it turns out my friend has one of these so i am goingo t borrow it from him and see if it does anything for ****s and giggles... after all... free is for me  besides, i have no life and nothing else to do


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info GTO TOO. 
I had one installed as well. I too, would not have put it on if it wasn't free. I don't think that I could feel a diff. and I have been told that It dosen't work for the type of fuel injection that is used on the LS1 anyway.


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

did yours whistle?


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

ok i got one from my friend for nothing... and i put it on... slight pain in the a$$. the only difference i have noticed so far us that my engine sounds broken (loud whistle) seriously though when i hit it it has a supercharged sound which sounds pretty kool though... i have noticed no change in power/economy but ill c if i notice anything :confused


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

and the result is this product is a piece of junk do not buy i just got k and n intake instead


----------

